
Picnic - akumpf
http://picnic.design/?collaboration
======
akumpf
In short, Picnic is google docs-style collaboration for graphic design using
just a synced filesystem (google drive, dropbox, sync, local shared folder,
etc.).

There's a video of it in action at the bottom of the page.

